# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  کدوم رپر؟

## teenager girl



----------


## Mahdi

*یاس + تهی + ساسی مانکن +2afm+tmbax
*

----------


## Parniya

یاس

عزیزم چندتا تاپیک هم واسه فردا بزار
تموم میشن حیفه!!!!!

----------


## teenager girl

> یاس
> 
> عزیزم چندتا تاپیک هم واسه فردا بزار
> تموم میشن حیفه!!!!!


 :31:  :2:

----------


## Mahdi

> یاس
> 
> عزیزم چندتا تاپیک هم واسه فردا بزار
> تموم میشن حیفه!!!!!


بهتربود پست هاشو توی نظرسنجی عکسی میذاشت ولی عشق تاپیکه دیگه!!! :Y (502):

----------


## Ro.Architect

*یــــــاس

بهــــــــرام

بیباک*

----------


## Mahnaz

یااااس  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## State of Grace

خر، گاو و گوساله بهتر از اينا ميخونن 
بابا اينا هم بهتر ميخونن:  :Y (663): 

شوخي كردم، طرفداراشون ناراحت نشن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Jean.Reno

فقط بهرام ... 
من اشکامو به تو دادم
دیدم چشما همه تو خوابن
قبر ساختم از اتاقم
نفسم حبس شد
بدنم سرد شد
ولی روحمو گرم نگه داشتم رو اجاقم !

----------


## Aphrodite-lover

یاس
بیباک
بهرام
بهتر نیست یه نظرسنجی بذاری!!!

----------


## S A R A H

فقط یـــــــــــــــــــاس

----------


## Elham_T

یاس،2afm

----------


## MehD

یاس - بهرام - 2afm

----------


## ezio auditore77

حصین ابلیص

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## محمدرضا 95

yasمیگم چرا الان نزدیکه 6 ماهه که یاس آهنگ نداده بیرون ؟

----------


## maryam_

زدبازی _مهراد هیدن

----------


## Gunner.Milad4274

یاس اول
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
نهم حامد فرد 
دهم بهرام

----------


## davood

یاس///هیچکس..بهرام...زد بازی
پس حسین کو....حسین تکه کاراش :Y (470):

----------


## M a s o u d

یاس
تهی

----------


## mahdiehgr_M5R

یاس
تهی
 2afm

----------


## raponzel

یاس+زد بازی

----------


## behrouz.7000

پیشرو+زد بازی+بهرام+حصین

----------

